# Spintec ICC



## omnis85 (Sep 26, 2005)

It looks like the spintec ICC is due out in mid june. I think price of under 400. and you thought there was battery wars.


----------



## omnis85 (Sep 26, 2005)

I cant beleive noone has commented on this. anyone else have one. wondering what thoughts you have on it.


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

Not many people know about this charger, let alone have one.

I posted a reply to you on TQCELLS thread, but maybe you havent been back just yet.
I have been having some issues too (false peaks) but I'm gaining knowledge and it's getting better, just not there yet.

I set my min. temp to max. I think it's 120* and delta peak to 5mV per cell. I still had one fasle peak around 17 minutes in, but that was all.

Another Issue I have deals with repeaking...I can't do it.
Since I have the charger set for 135*, it won't start a repeak because the pack is already too warm, and I don't want to reset that setting just to repeak, then have to remember to change it back (No memory).

Anyway, let's discuss our findings and maybe some people will chime in.

Later, Bret
PS. I wont be home to do anymore testing untill the 23rd.


----------



## MURDOCKRC (Nov 20, 2001)

The only way to peak with the ICC is to do it on the external mode, or go to a stage charge which will keep tempetures down. Move your Min. Temp down and you will not have any false peaks. 

So far the only negative I have to say about it is that the packs go in backwards compared to how I build my packs and fit the Much more discharge tray and I done care for the contacts that much but they have not given me any trouble. 

Its kinda funny because I have always wanted a charger that will do what this one will. Charge each cell alone. Having been a battery matcher the thing that you can always count on is that not every cell will peak at the same temp, same charge time, or same MAH. Especially after a few runs. This machine will keep a check on all those things for each cell. To me that equals longer lasting cells and each cell gives you everything is is capabile of.

Rob Murdock


----------



## omnis85 (Sep 26, 2005)

exactly my thoughts rob. but when setting min and max temp thats basicaly how we are charging to ideal temp but get to see the condition of each cell and will tell you what cell is bad or good. I have been talking to some matchers and asking what is ideal max/peak temp, most said 130-135f. some of the problems I am seeing is when charging and setting max temp these cells will charge to that temp or even false peak. so basicaly we are charging temp wise but when the cell or cells reach that temp you still see an increase in temp and thats when I see the error screen of cell 2 high temp etc, or something like that. Repeak isnt an option in the tray which sucks but I guess timing is everything. I was doing what we normaly do with the CE chargers, slap it in the batt tray and repeak with the external output or other charger before race time. I guess its a good way to see how the packs are doing on a weekly bassis. I have yet to revive and old pack that some have claimed this will do very little if any. I wish there was better options on it, such as higher charge rate both tray and external, also the discharge rate. I am not a big fan of puting that extra heat to the cells but once in awhile it would be nice to discharge my pack at 35amps to see how close the numbers are to the first match on this machine. having the cable to update is a very nice feature. something CE should have done. Sending your machine back for updates or repairs can get costly, especialy if needing to send it to the NL. Hopefuly we will see better updates as time goes on. The other thing that I didnt understand was why do they claim max 8amp charge on the box and website when the tray only goes to 6amp for 4 cell and 7 amp for 6 cell. External only sees 5amp max. anyone know?


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Rob said packs go in backwards compared to how he builds his packs. I would like to find out if this is an issue for me too.

Can one of you tell me how the packs must be constructed to fit? Please use the Pro-Match terminology of normal side-by-side being negative on top left and reverse side-by-side being positive top left.


----------



## omnis85 (Sep 26, 2005)

the pack is positioned all the way to the left with the positive terminal at the bottom and negative being at the top, meaning your tabs will need to be flipped over in order for it to fit in the tray. one bar to the bottom and two to the top. something similar to the novak tray I think, its been awhile since I had one of those. but yes thats def a pain in the ARSSS o switch it all over.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Do you mean like this when looking at the charger with a four cell pack in it?


```
v-----v     v-----v
   |==-==|==+==|==-==|==+==|
   |     |     |     |     |  e     e
   |     |     |     |     |  m     m
   |     |     |     |     |  p     p
   |     |     |     |     |  t     t
   |     |     |     |     |  y     y
   |     |     |     |     |
   |==+==|==-==|==+==|==-==|
      v     ^-----^     v
      v                 v
      v                 v
    plus               neg
    terminal          terminal
```


----------



## omnis85 (Sep 26, 2005)

you got it


----------



## MURDOCKRC (Nov 20, 2001)

Your correct TA Man, I however build my packs with Positive towards the front Negative in the rear with the bars on the inside. This fits the Much More tray fine but not the ICC charger. So I have pull the battery bars to use the charger. Not a big deal really if it benifits my packs and gains some performance and longer cell life.


Omnis- I never let my packs get over 120 degrees F. Depending on outside tempeture you may have to back that number down because the cells will gain temp after they shut down. So if you set to have a shut down at 120 your cells may be 135 before they reach peack temp. Some food for thought for ya there. Other than that I have not had a false peak issue with mine yet. Only bad contact once in a while. 

The verdict is still out on it but as mentioned before, I can only see benefit from this charger watching each cell. Another thing to consider is that it uses the same type discharge method as the Trinity Dyna pulse discharger. the dyna pulse is a good unit but seemed to kill the outside two cells drawing everything throught them. Well, Spintec is the maker of the dyna pulse and have a unit just like the dyna pulse. With this charger it does the same process to each cell and should not hurt them as it did by going through the two outside cells. As with the whole thing, this is yet to be verified but it would appear to work that way with what I know about batteries and how they like to be treated. 

Rob M


----------



## omnis85 (Sep 26, 2005)

Finaly received an email back from Erik Jonk owner of Spintec. here is his recomendations for charging 4200's on the ICC. I asked about 3800's but dont think they are running them but would think the settings arent that much off to the 4200's.


We just got back from the World Championships, these are the setting most people used with good success for the IB4200's:
deltapeak 4 mv
temppeak 50 degree C
mintemp 46 degree C
current 5 amps
We have a lot of plans for software updates, like better menu structure, more settings, LiPo function, PC data readout function, etc. There will not be any hardware changes soon.


----------

